# Stump Grinder for skid steer



## maloufstree (Apr 24, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with a stump grinder attachment for a skid steer? Efficiency? I have a 60 hp skid and was just looking into it. Seems like a cheaper route but never seen one work.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 25, 2009)

I demo'd one the other day. Running on my A300 bobcat, it performed about as well as my Rayco 1625, and the teeth were pretty beat up on it.

My a300 does not have the high flow option, and I felt that the stump grinder attachment was supposed to run on the high flow; it seemed like the wheel was turning a little slow.

Summary: the visibility was very good, since you look at the side of the grinder wheel. The hydraulic controls were very smooth and slow, allowing for genuinely easy grinding. Maneuverability was quick and easy, and positioning on hillsides and moving from stump to stump was MUCH better than my Rayco 1625.

A really cool feature: the stump grinder attachment has a solid steel skirt that provides much better containment of the chips. After the stump is ground, you can bulldoze the pile back where you want it.

Overall: it is as good as a 25hp stump grinder, with some added strengths that can't be matched by the smaller stump grinders [Air conditioning comes to mind!] On the other hand, it simply won't go all the places the smaller stump grinder will go, and it's not very practical to haul 9500 lbs of stump grinder to a job unless there are a lot of stumps in one spot.


----------



## maloufstree (Apr 25, 2009)

Well my skid dosen't have a enclosed cab. Would that be a problem? What did u demo? Arbor Wolf is advertising 8" per pass. Sounds crazy to me.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 25, 2009)

maloufstree said:


> Well my skid dosen't have a enclosed cab. Would that be a problem? What did u demo? Arbor Wolf is advertising 8" per pass. Sounds crazy to me.



What is that? A 15 minute pass? lol


----------



## capetrees (Apr 25, 2009)

maloufstree said:


> Well my skid dosen't have a enclosed cab. Would that be a problem? What did u demo? Arbor Wolf is advertising 8" per pass. Sounds crazy to me.



8" per pas has to do with the depth of the cut. The wheel can cut up to 8" deep.


----------



## gink595 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've ran a grinder on my 773 Bobcat, std. flow 16.9 GPM. It did the job but seemed a bit slow. But I have nothing to compare to becasue I've never ran a purpose built walk behind grinder. The grinder I used wasn't a Bobcat attachment it was a different company. I looked at the Bobcat attachment the SG60 it seemed to be the cats :censored: as far as grinder went. But was pricey


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 26, 2009)

My bobcat A300 has about 25 "hydraulic horsepower" coming out of the lines. It performed about the same as my 25hp Rayco super junior.

No cab or window on the skid steer would not make much difference, the shielding on the skid steer unit was VASTLY better than on the self propelled unit. Maybe a few little chips in the air, but not much. The skid steer attachment basically has a steel shell on two sides that sets on the ground to surround the grinder. Pick the whole thing up when it is time to move.

For a better review, see my comments above. I am not sure which model grinder it was, but it was made by bobcat. This is somewhat necessary, since there are 4 separate hydraulic functions served by one hydraulic connection. So you need to be able to hook up to the A300 controls, you need to buy a bobcat attachment. Oh well, at least their attachments are pretty good.


----------



## asthesun (Apr 26, 2009)

the ones i have seen are harder to control than stand-alone units. also when you bog the blade down, the skid-steer motor stops, i.e. it has no clutch to give. i've only seen like 2 of them tho. they do have more power, i'll give them that. it is very handy to simply have another attachment for your skid-steer rather than have another machine entirely tho


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a Erskine one, run it on a hi flow NH ls160, 25 gpm at 2650 psi. Seem to work good but have no other experience to compare it too. Did 23 stumps in 2.5 hours, mostly poplar in the 16 to 20 inch range, and one 30" oak which it handled ok but you could sure tell the difference. Wheel turns away from the machine so the chips were not a problem. Has both a sweep and height cylinder which seemed a bit slow until I got into the oak. 

With hydraulic drive the more flow and pressure the better.
I'd buy another Erskine, heck I'd even sell you one, for a lot under 5 k
Ken


----------

